# Pallet wall installation suggestions?



## Bbage (Jun 29, 2016)

We are installing a fence picket wall.  We are about 1/3 complete.  We attached 1x3s to wall studs then have nailed the the pickets to the those boards.  We didn't not stain the 1x3s.  the seams between the pickets aren't too large and are not continuous but enough to see the raw boards beneath.

I am looking for suggestions on covering this up.  We have thought about a colors plaster but I'm not sold on the aesthetic of that yet.  Anyone have other thoughts.  Use small brush to stain or paint 1x3s where showing through? See attached photos of project


----------



## goose25 (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't know how far along you are. But if you paint the whole wall and the furring strips black and then place your boards. The gaps will not be as noticeable.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 30, 2016)

Agree 100%, and running the boards through a jointer before installing would help get rid of the gaps.


----------



## Bbage (Jun 30, 2016)

We have 6 rows up on the wall right now and preferably would like to not take them all down and paint or stain the furrows so would you have a suggestion for ways to hide it after the fact?  We like the look of the uneven weathered edges so I don't see us using a jointer.

I might stain or paint the furrows where they haven't been covered up yet but still need solution for previous gaps/seams.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 1, 2016)

Use a small craft paint brush and get in the cracks or get a can of spray paint and use a spray nozzle that has an extension wand like comes on WD-40 to get some color in the crack. Lightly touch the button so you don't make a mess...just a thought...

Or, take it down and start over, as InspectorD says "If you don't have time to do it right the first time, when will you have time to go back and make it right"


----------

